# the pacers buy out the remainder jamal tinsley's contract



## big time pacer fan (May 23, 2009)

it's about time they did that


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

it's about time they did that


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

**** yea.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

I am glad that the Pacers can now just concentrate on the players they have on the floor, they are starting to build a nice core group.

As much of a pain in the butt that Tinsley has been it is nice to see that he can now have a chance to play again.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

well, at least we finally let the jerk go. i kind of like how we made him spend a year in exile as punishment for all the crap he has put us through for all these years. it was the least we could do. if only we could have found a way to not give him a penny for it too would have been perfect!
but anyways, good riddance to bad rubish!
:champagne:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

big time pacer fan said:


> it's about time they did that


I love your activity but try to post a link to a source when you make threads. Thank you.

And yeah it's about ****ing time we bought this guy out. Nobody was stupid enough to take him off our hands. I wonder if anyone will sign him for cheap...


----------

